# Cost of Living



## Thinair (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

I've been an ex-pat in East Africa for the past two years and just finished a contract. There's potentially anther in Egypt and I was wondering what the price of living is like.

It's a full-time NGO/Voluntary Sector position so there's a few things I'd like an estimate on:

1. Accommodation (nothing fancy, basic but clean apartment or house in Cairo)
2. Daily costs such as food, restaurants, beer, public transport
3. An average ex-pat office salary ranging from administrator to project manager 

Any info much appreciated, and any general comments on life in Cairo (safety, hassles, perks etc.).

Thanks.


----------



## Malaksmom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thinair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been an ex-pat in East Africa for the past two years and just finished a contract. There's potentially anther in Egypt and I was wondering what the price of living is like.
> 
> ...


Accomodations for a decent flat can range from 2000le and up, some even lower.

Food is about the same as Europe or Canada, unless you purchase locally produced brands, because exported goods can even cost more because of the taxes etc. I find the cost of meat, exactly the same as Canada. Inexpensive goods like rice, pasta, fruit and vegetables can be found. 

International restaurants can cost the same as they do in your country, given the exchange rate. For example a meal for 2 at TGI Fridays in Canada, can cost around $30. It would cost the same in Egyptian pounds, about 180le. A MacDonalds meal that would cost you about $10, can cost 70le--pretty much the same.


Salaries have huge ranges, from 2000le up to 25000le, and most of that depends on if you were recruited from overseas or hired locally.

HTH


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most expat packages give you an accommodation allowance or provide a staff flat.
Taxis are cheap and eating out is cheap compared to London.. but it is not dirt cheap.
I live well here and spend lots but it will depend on what life style you want to live
Sorry but I couldn't even guess at other peoples salary .

Cairo is pretty safe muggings are not common but they do happen
Sexual harassment is rife.
Baksheesh is asked for everything, even passing someone on the street can result in them asking you for money#
Very little rain ... says she and its raining as I type lol
Sunshine.


----------



## Thinair (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------

